# Costco's bread and other baked goods, do you .....



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

have problems when you eat them?

A couple of months ago, I ate two Costco muffins in one sitting. I immediately became nauseous and laid down. That passed in about a half hour. And for the next two days I had diarrhea.

Today, I went to Costco and tried their artisan bread. I had 2 today. Now I have diarrhea again. I don't have this problem with muffins and bread from other sources.

What's your experience with Costco's baked goods and baked goods from other sources.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm posting to bump this to the top.

Have you looked at the labels to see if there is an ingredient that is unusual?









Costco Make You sick? What you need to know


I went over to a friends house on Monday night (21st of January) to have dinner with her and her family and we all got sick last night around the same time and are cur




iwaspoisoned.com


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for that. I have not identified anything that does not sit well with me. And the ingredients is stuff that I can't make heads or tails with. I should contact the store directly in addition to filling the you linked here.

I did one time call a grocery store, Tesco, to tell them that I had a problem with one of their private label products. They really couldn't care less about what I had to say.


----------

